# stokerized stablizer



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

They absorb vibration well and have adjustable forward weights available. Fit and finish is awesome. I am very happy with mine.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

ibjpn said:


> They absorb vibration well and have adjustable forward weights available. Fit and finish is awesome. I am very happy with mine.


What he said.

They have a 10'' Hunter Stabilizer which weighs 5-3/4 oz
If you want it heavier they have 3/4'' weights as well


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* C.rossfire. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Magtz (Nov 30, 2009)

welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

